# Best reel. . .



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Which reel would you pair up with the HDX spinning for the best all-around performance?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Diawa Emblem Pro 5000 or 5500.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Flipper said:


> Which reel would you pair up with the HDX spinning for the best all-around performance?


For the best all out performance without regard to price, the Daiwa Basia and Shimano Power Aero and hard to beat. The Daiwa Emblem is also a good contender. The Emcast is also a decent reel as well as being a good value.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

barty b said:


> Diawa Emblem Pro 5000 or 5500.


Looks like a good reel. I have an Emblem-X6000T on an OM12 heavy and really like it, but don't see it available any longer. Any idea how they compare?



fishbait said:


> For the best all out performance without regard to price, the Daiwa Basia and Shimano Power Aero and hard to beat.


I can't seem to find any info on the Shimano Power Aero???


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Emcast*

I've had an Emcast Plus 6000 on an OM Heavy for 3 years now and haven't had the first worry .... good steady reel for the $80 ... Beached several decent sharks and a few carhood rays with it ....... the Emblem is the next step up ... liked my Emcast so much I bought another smaller one but this one the Emcast Sport 4500 .... about $60 .... 

They are for Mono only(pitch on the spool) ... the Daiwa's have a long, thick spool for more distance ...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the EMBLEM is now EMBLEM PRO...i have an emblem and love it...the basia and areo are sold in europe only(?)...and are $$$...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Stradic 8k on my Team Daiwa 12 footer. smooth as silk, got a big arse handle for power when crankin, highly balanced, super smooth drag, and comes with an extra spool.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The Basia and Power Aero are quite expensive and hard to find. They are not comercially available in the US. Occasionally they pop up on ebay, but here is a site that can ship them to you 

This is the Basia:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/surf/daiwa/basia45qd/basia45qd.htm

This is the Power Aero:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/surf/PA_SPIN_POWER/SPINPOWER.htm

Plat can communicate in Japanese and a little bit in english. There is also a site called Ginrinpeche. Although they are under construction, they also can communicate in english. Emails that I have sent to both sites have been answered promptly. Service is excellent and contrary to popular misconception, getting replacement parts is no problem for either site.These reels are engineered for distance and the surf. 

The Emblem and the Emcast are designed for use with mono. Both have a reverse taper to the spool, which helps throw off coils of mono, However, the Basia and Power Aero work better for braided lines which do not have much line memory and do not hop off the spool in coils.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

any reel that will cast and land the fish


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Shimano Sustain!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

fishbait,

Doing a Google search on those reels, I see no Japanese sites that pop up, but rather they're almost all from England. Are there any sites in England you recommend?

Reading around the boards, it seems most people buy from Japan than England. I assume it's cheaper.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Pauky said:


> fishbait,
> 
> Doing a Google search on those reels, I see no Japanese sites that pop up, but rather they're almost all from England. Are there any sites in England you recommend?
> 
> Reading around the boards, it seems most people buy from Japan than England. I assume it's cheaper.


There are three Power Aero models:
Power Aero
Power Aero Spin Power
Power Aero Pro Surf

These are the ones fishbait is referring to. They are primarily available in Japan. I believe the English PA XT are similar (if not the same) as the Japanese PA.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Pauky,

Most of the Japanese sites are not searchable by google since they are in Japanese. The two sites that I mentioned (Plat and Ginrinpeche) have engrish translations of their sites and clear pictures too. Ginrinpeche also does business on eBay, but their site is currently down. They usually have better prices than Plat. As for the English sites, I think they may be more expensive due to the VAT that they impose on imports. I haven't really bought anything from England, so I can't really tell you much about sources that originate from there. Once Ginrinpeche comes back up on eBay, I think you will find that they have the best deals.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Vat*

If I remember my previous UK orders, USA does not have to pay VAT which has to be paid by English customers.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

IDK much about big ole spinning reels, but Id ask Airnuts, or whatever his s/n is that posts the shark reports on the FL Board


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Green Cart said:


> If I remember my previous UK orders, USA does not have to pay VAT which has to be paid by English customers.


My mistake, I thought that the English dealers had to pay the VAT when they imported the reels from Japan and then just pass that cost on to everyone regardless of where they ship to.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*VAT continued*

I just got off the Veals Web Page in UK after looking up VAT which is described:

Tax Charges
All orders include 17.5% VAT (Sales Tax) which will be removed from all orders being sent outside of the UK and EU before your account is charged.

So this definition lowers the price, but then you still have to pay for shipping and pounds conversion to dollars


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks GC. For anyone who is interested, the conversion rates at the moment, they are:

1 GBP = 1.92948 USD
100 JPY = .850676 USD

The US Dollar has been a little weak against the British Pound in the past year, but has remained more constant against the Japanese Yen.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

How to figure your base price on something from the UK with VAT...Value Added Tax...like a state sales tax ....say the price is a 100 GBP which includes the VAT. So that 100 devided by 117.5 = .8510638 (100 GBP is the price with the VAT included). Then multiply by 100 (.8510638 X 100)= 85.10638 GBP. So then convert the GBP into USD by using the current GBP/USD conversion rate ....    ...any problems ?????


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

nomadfl said:


> How to figure your base price on something from the UK with VAT...Value Added Tax...like a state sales tax ....say the price is a 100 GBP which includes the VAT. So that 100 devided by 117.5 = .8510638 (100 GBP is the price with the VAT included). Then multiply by 100 (.8510638 X 100)= 85.10638 GBP. So then convert the GBP into USD by using the current GBP/USD conversion rate ....    ...any problems ?????


Divide by 1.175 and you won't need to re-multiply by 100  

*XE.com* has a great currency converter, very easy and does them all.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Sgt Slough ....I know ...I know ...but we can't make it too easy on the young lads....:beer: :beer:


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Best Reel*

Fishbait got it right....Basia, Power Aero (Shimano)......and for the right reasons........let me add another forward tapered (spool) reel to the mix .....Daiwa PowerSurf....economical and with terrific QD........


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

What does the QD stand for? 

I think I"m interested in that Basia. That one seems to dominate all the forum chatter, but I still need to get the specs.

Does anyone have any sites they can recommend, or share, in a PM, that I can purchase from? Does any take paypal?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

daiwa emblem xt is one of the best distance reel for the money. its better than emblem pro or the grand wave. i think it might be discontinued. if you can find one it is almost good as the other reel mentioned before. however it does not have infinite stopper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I may have to go with the Diawa Emblem Pro if I can't the Basia. In the Emblem Pro, I think the 5500 would be too big. I like keeping my reels small to cast better. Likely the 5000 without seeing one in person. Would you consider the 4500 too small? I'd mostly use it for 8-n-bait, but there could be room from tossing metal if I make it to Montauk again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Too bad these reels didn't come with a baitrunner type of mechanism. 

I found one reel that can, but I havn't found anything on it being popular.


The Basia has a 45mm bail vs the rest with a 35mm bail. Does anyone think this makes a big difference? Sgt Slough, you'd be a good one to answer this question.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Best Reel*

QD stands for Quick Drag.......I get approx 5-8% more distance with my 45mm spool vs 35mm reels.


----------



## pfessor (Apr 8, 2006)

Pauky said:


> . .... In the Emblem Pro, I think the 5500 would be too big. I like keeping my reels small to cast better. Likely the 5000 without seeing one in person. Would you consider the 4500 too small? ... .


Pauky,
The Emblem Pro models 4500, 5000 and 5500 are almost exactly the same size. The only difference I can find is in the depth of the spool. All other dimensions are the same. Below is a chart from Cabelas showing all of them to be 24.3 ounces.
I have three of the 5500's mounted on OM 12 footers and love them.
Hope this helps.
pfessor

EMP4500 5.1:1 20/180 24.3 $134.95 


EMP5000 5.1:1 25/190 24.3 $134.95 


EMP5500 5.1:1 30/200 24.3 $134.95


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Keep in mind that the Japanese numbering system is a little different that what we're used to seeing. For instance, the Basia comes in #3 and #5. They are the exact same size reel and the only difference is in the depth of the spool. The spools can be interchanged. For the surf, you want to go with the larger size 5 model. The Power Aero comes with two spools. One comes with a #3 and a #5. The other comes with a #5 and #8 spool. Again, these spools are all interchangeable. 
The quick drag feature acts just like a baitrunner feature. The spool also contains a groove where you can insert a small glowstick for night time fishing. When the spool starts spinning you actually see the glowing dots spinning from a distance, as well as hearing it.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Pauky said:


> Too bad these reels didn't come with a baitrunner type of mechanism.


You might want to look into the Shimano Baitrunner. Mark Edwards, US record holder for distance w/spinners, likes this reel, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Flipper said:


> You might want to look into the Shimano Baitrunner. Mark Edwards, US record holder for distance w/spinners, likes this reel, if I'm not mistaken.


I love mine. Only complaint is the handle on the reel. I would like a rubber handle but have the hard plastic one. I should replace it ...
Not bad if that is the only complaint. Great drag and have not let me down for 5 years.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

flipper, i think it's different reel. from my memory it's big baitrunner from england.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A quick search of this site showed that the reel was a Shimano Thunnus 16000f.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Best Reels*

Perhaps the grand daddy of all long distance baitrunners is the new Shimano Aero Technium 12000 XTA......cousin to the 10000 XT. I believe it was a Aero Technium that Peter Thain used to make his record cast of 801ft. The new 12000 XTA is exceedingly expensive, if you can find it. Well over $400......


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

terpfan said:


> flipper, i think it's different reel. from my memory it's big baitrunner from england.


You may be right. It was a few years ago that I spoke w/Mark thru email. 

On another note, I decided to go w/the diawa emblem pro 5500. Placed an order with Randy's baitshack for that reel and the HDX. Was really looking forward to heading to OBX this weekend to meet some of you folks, but my son just had surgery. Perhaps someday soon. . .


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Great Combo*

You will be pleased ... using Mono I assume ?


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> You will be pleased ... using Mono I assume ?


Yes. As a matter of fact, I ordered a 1lb spool of Sufix tritanium from Randy as well. Never used it before, but heard good things on this board. Also ordered 2 more Breakaway Cannons. . . love those things!

BTW, I need a screw for a 525mag. . . screw for the switch that disengages the spool. Randy didn't have any. Anyone know where I can get one without going to Penn?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Flipper said:


> You might want to look into the Shimano Baitrunner. Mark Edwards, US record holder for distance w/spinners, likes this reel, if I'm not mistaken.


I have 2 Shimano Baitrunners. I like them, but I wouldn't consider them the best reel to launch with. The bail pit is deep and narrow, not shallow and wide like these long casters such as the Basia are.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Flipper...*

hope your son does well.

RT


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Reelturner said:


> hope your son does well.


Thanks, RT. It's been tough on him. He has legg calve perthes disease, a relatively rare disorder where the blood supply to the head of the femur is cut off for some unknown reason. The head of the bone dies, but will generally regenerate on its own over a couple years. One problem my son had was that his femur was not correctly positioned in the hip joint. The surgical procedure, femoral osteotomy, cuts the femur in half and repositions it. The goal now is to protect the head of the femur so that as it recalcifies it becomes as spherical as possible. He must stay off the leg for at least the next 6 weeks, meaning wheelchair and/or walker. Tough on a 7 yr old when his brother, sister and friends are running around playing, etc.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Flipper:*

I have ordered a number of "screws" from Penn in Philadelphia over the years by phone and on line. Always prompt courteous service and reasonable price. Most recently, about 2 weeks ago, a bearing for a 975 and screw for a525 got it to me in 3 days.
opcorn: 

If you don't like to deal with Penn, Fisherman's Headquarters in Ship Bottom carries most of thier parts too.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bluesman. Didn't know what kind of service I'd get for one screw.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> I just got off the Veals Web Page in UK after looking up VAT which is described:
> 
> Tax Charges
> All orders include 17.5% VAT (Sales Tax) which will be removed from all orders being sent outside of the UK and EU before your account is charged.
> ...


Some sites include VAT in the price you see , some don't, ask to be sure.

While you don't pay the VAT if a US customer, you will likely pay an import tax. I just imported a Zzippy rod and was billed a little over $50 for the duty fee, Fed ex- the shipper billed me a week or so after delivering the rod. On top of the $120.00 shipping fee :--|


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Pauky or anyone else interested in a Emblem pro 5500 let me know. I have one used one season and was thinking about putting it up for sale on the market board. Nothing wrong with it, Have gone conventional.

First come first served.

SC


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish (Feb 9, 2006)

Penn 704 hands down. Nothing facy just good ol fish pullin power.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Pauky or anyone else interested in a Emblem pro 5500 let me know.


Wish I had known that a couple days ago


----------

